# Odin Anabolics



## mediocre1645 (Jan 12, 2021)

I've got a local source, but I'm not sure how much I trust it anymore. Prices are too good to be true so it's a little suspect. As I stated in another thread, I used to use SST and TSC, which are both defunct. I'm currently looking at Odin's gear through 24hreup: Var, mast E, maybe proviron, and generic HGH. Does anyone have experience with any of these from Odin? I will probably get some locally just to give it a shot...I hate not having something I'm confident in especially when I've devoted so much commitment to a diet/exercise!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 12, 2021)

mediocre1645 said:


> I've got a local source, but I'm not sure how much I trust it anymore. Prices are too good to be true so it's a little suspect. As I stated in another thread, I used to use SST and TSC, which are both defunct. I'm currently looking at Odin's gear through 24hreup: Var, mast E, maybe proviron, and generic HGH. Does anyone have experience with any of these from Odin? I will probably get some locally just to give it a shot...I hate not having something I'm confident in especially when I've devoted so much commitment to a diet/exercise!


The more accessible a source is, the more likely it is a scam. Local source is always better


----------



## creekrat (Jan 12, 2021)

Depends on where the local guy gets it. Most sources get greasy at some point and their quality falls off the way side. Fortunately, I have a few local sources that are spot on and reliable AF for accurately dosed gear.


----------



## mediocre1645 (Jan 12, 2021)

I MIGHT be able to tell with his var, it's 50 mg caps so that seems odd from the start. Then again I don't think I've seen 50 mg winny caps either.

I have never used Masteron though, how quickly does one feel the effects, and what would one look for to determine if it's legit (besides sending it off for tests and what not).

PS, how much do these laboratory analyses cost, is there a sticky for where/how to get that done?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 12, 2021)

mediocre1645 said:


> I MIGHT be able to tell with his var, it's 50 mg caps so that seems odd from the start. Then again I don't think I've seen 50 mg winny caps either.
> 
> I have never used Masteron though, how quickly does one feel the effects, and what would one look for to determine if it's legit (besides sending it off for tests and what not).
> 
> PS, how much do these laboratory analyses cost, is there a sticky for where/how to get that done?


 I have seen both var and winny dosed at 50mg


----------



## DOOM (Jan 12, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have seen both var and winny dosed at 50mg


I’ve got some winni-Var caps in the stash dosed @ 50/50 190mg caps. 

 Yeah I experimented with two a day.

Don’t judge! :32 (6):


----------



## mediocre1645 (Aug 17, 2022)

DOOM said:


> I’ve got some winni-Var caps in the stash dosed @ 50/50 190mg caps.
> 
> Yeah I experimented with two a day.
> 
> Don’t judge! :32 (6):



LMAO. I know of a powerlifter (one of the top guys at one point) who was on var and winny almost year round at 100-150 of each. I hope your liver is as super human as his must have been.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 17, 2022)

mediocre1645 said:


> LMAO. I know of a powerlifter (one of the top guys at one point) who was on var and winny almost year round at 100-150 of each. I hope your liver is as super human as his must have been.


I’d be more concerned with kidneys than liver.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 17, 2022)

Take a look at the 24hrscrewup thread on Meso.
Skank and Ben tested their line up when the hype machine was cranked up to 1000 with Odin.

Hit and miss. For that price they should never miss, but that's what happens when you have a mediocre brand that doesn't test their raws.

Odin also have a generic GH that they slapped their name on for $620 (on a competitors site). Haha. A fucking untested generic that's more expensive than pharma. Fuck Odin.


----------

